# son of a b#@$ch!



## samla40 (Aug 11, 2009)

okay,I got both my axles replaced and after I picked up the car I drove about 35 miles and got home only to realize my manual tranny fluid is leaking bad so I took it back to the mechanic.to make the story short,the axle seal on the right side is leaking.they replaced it but now my tranny whines on 3rd and 4th gear. it whines on 3rd when im cruising 25 to 30 mph. what do guys think got messed up here? they changed the tranny fluid and added some additive and still whines,no more leaks but my freakin'tranny whines. any input will be much appreciated guys. thanks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

what kind of vehicle??
they may have used the wrong fluid...


----------



## samla40 (Aug 11, 2009)

its a 2000 maxima. I hope thats just the case but right when I got the car after replacing the axles it started whining and they didnt change the fluid yet.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

So bring it back to the shop and tell them to fix it.


----------



## samla40 (Aug 11, 2009)

is it possible they messed up my tranny when they changed the axles? I might have them replace my tranny if thats the case.


----------



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes it is possible that the tranny was running very low on fluid and was damaged after they worked on it. It is not your responsibility to check for leaks or the fluid level after they replace a shaft. The tech should have caught it on a test run. I would definitely take it back to them to fix properly. 

Nadeem


----------



## samla40 (Aug 11, 2009)

it also pulls to the right when Im accelerating from a stop. it wasnt doing that before they replaced it.


----------



## samla40 (Aug 11, 2009)

also I just changed my MAF sensor do I need my ECU reflashed?


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

The pull to the right is called torque steer a phenomena in front wheel drive cars shouldnt be anything to worry about tell the mechanic to fix it you shouldve gotten some sort of warranty,


----------

